# Aston Hall Mental Asylum, Derbyshire - May '13



## King Mongoose (Jun 10, 2013)

Aston Mental Asylum was built around the Aston Hall estate. It is built in blocks dotted around a 3.2 acre site. Serving Derby, it was bought 1924 and was developed into an asylum opening in the early 1930’s. Was open for 70ish years and closed in 2004. A few years back there was a fire in the swimming pool block which totally destroyed the building.
There is no security on site and that was obvious. We came across 3 separate groups of kids getting up to no good in one way or another. Explored with The Wombat.
(1)




(2)




(3)




(4)




(5)




(6)
Laundry Cupboard




(7)




(8)




(9)




(10)
Kitchenette




(11)




(12)
Doors into the "Day Room"




(13)
Bedroom




(14)
From the balcony




(15)




(16)




(17)




(18)




(19)




(20)




(21)




(22)




(23)




(24)




(25)
"NO"




(26)




(27)
Communal Kitchen




(28)




(29)




(30)




(31)




(32)




(33)




(34)




(35)




(36)




(37)
The remains of the swimming pool




(38)




(39)




(40)




(41)




(42)
The Theatre




(43)




(44)




(45)




(46)




(47)




(48)




(49)




(50)





Cheers for looking​


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 10, 2013)

Some nice shots there mate, cheers for posting


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 11, 2013)

I need 4 new tyres! 
Great report, 
Thanks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ace report,strange place to see a load of tyres!!


----------

